# Catfish



## scrawfrd02 (Jul 27, 2005)

Anyone hit up abeerdeen or warm water. ohio river? wondering when the big cats and blues are gonna come out? Never catsfished in winter, wondering when its going to get good. Any suggestions?


----------



## Deeznutz (May 14, 2005)

I've been to the hot water discharge about 5 times this year. You can catch striper after striper if you have a tub of chicken liver. Last week we found some dead shad on da bank, so we cut it up into small pieces going for cats and ended up catching larger stripers. The biggest one was about 2 1/2lbs. It would be a great place to take your son/daughter because it is nonstop action. You will go through a tub of liver in about a hour. My friend pulled out a 7lb cat last year, and we caught a 4lb cat this year.


----------



## Riverfisher (Dec 27, 2005)

where's this discharge, i'd love to catch some stripers


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

With the water temps being higher than they normally are this time of year, the blues and channels cats will feed without the warm water. I know a guy that only catches his bait there at the warm water. He then takes them down stream about 10 miles and fishes an eddy. He says he catches big blues all winter long.


----------



## Deeznutz (May 14, 2005)

Take Rt. 52 east past the Maysville bridge then it is about 2 or so miles on your right. Just a little pull off on the side of the road that says "Three Mile Creek Access". Park there and walk down the hill, and take your trash with you. Fish by the bubbling water, the striper hang out right in front of it. We went last monday and caught 20 and it is only about 3 to 4 ft. deep in the whole area. As far as catching cats, I would stick to fishing the mouths of creeks or an eddy. On our way back from Meldahl Dam last year we seen some dudes reeling something in at Indian Creek in Point Pleasant. Little did we know that they were actually snagging all of these fish. I don't approve of this type of fishing but they had about 6 blue cats and 4 paddlefish which I have NEVER seen before out of the river. Everyone of these fish were over 15lbs, the big blue cat he had weighed at least 30lbs. They were saying that in the winter time the cats hang out at the mouths of the creeks and from what we saw--he wasnt lying. If you decide to go to 3 mile creek .. good luck!! Its supposed to be nice weather all week.


----------



## iteech (Apr 4, 2005)

I've lived in the Fairborn/Beavercreek area for 25 years but I've never heard of the Maysville bridge, nor do I have any idea where route 52 is. Couldn't find anything named Maysville on the map. Can you start us from the Fairborn/Dayton area? Thanks so much...very interested in going, I have the "winter blues" and must catch fish soon, or be heavily medicated, one...


----------



## Deeznutz (May 14, 2005)

iteech- try posting in the central ohio fishing reports.... this is southwest ohio your posting in.


----------



## itsbrad (Jun 13, 2005)

Maysville is in Kentucky, its not really close. I think from my house and I live in Cincinnati its like an hr.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Iteech,
PTL!
From the Beavercreek area, you could head east to Xenia, catch US68 south all the way to Ripley OH, on the Ohio River.
Take US 52 East to just east of Aberdeen OH, which is on the Ohio side of the Ohio River from Maysville., KY.
Do a mapquest from your place to Aberdeen, I think US 68 is your best bet.
Or, I75 to downtown Cincy, take Ft. Washington Way to I471 South to I275 east, to US 52 near Coney Island and Riverdowns/Riverbend, East on US52 to Aberdeen.
Either way will get you there.
Who ever posted "take your trash with you" thanks, it was a mess down there.
Jesus is Coming back, be ready.
Jeff


----------



## Cat~n~Crappie (Apr 15, 2004)

It is a mess down there (trash that is) we picked up a Krogers bag full when we were there last week.

As far as distance.... I live in Lebanon and it took us almost 2 hours to get there...

C~n~C


----------



## iteech (Apr 4, 2005)

that's further than I thought it would be. No wonder I couldn't find Maysville on a map, since I was looking at OH! Don't know if I want to travel that far, but I just maaaay become desperate enough...


----------



## itsbrad (Jun 13, 2005)

Im thinking the same thing, itd be almost 2 hrs whew thats a drive, when I have the LMR about 5 min drive from my house.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

I hear you, Brad,
I fish the LMR close to home too, but I haven't caught anything since Thanksgiving in it(EFLMR actually)
Did catch a couple crappie at East Fork Lake Sunday, Aberdeen beckons, but I agree w/??, since water temps are fairly high for this time of year, advantage of WWD is diminished, except for bait fish???
I've seen a few other posts concerning Aberdeen over the past few months, it's not a drop dead certainty you'll catch fish. (Sounds like fishing in general  )
I drove out once, 1.5 hours, speeding ticket, $76, Gas, $18, Fast Food, $15, time on warm water in yak fishing: PRICELESS!!!!! 
I use to drive hundreds of miles and spend thousands of dollars to score dope, thanks to JESUS, I can afford a little $ and time to fish! PTL!
LMJ


----------



## itsbrad (Jun 13, 2005)

If you ever want to fish the LMR jeff let me know, I dont have a yak but I know some bank fishing spots. I havent caught too much though mostly catfish and smallies, I cant seem to catch anything else on the LMR although I know the fish are there.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Will do, Brad,
I do have a canoe too, room for two and a dog or kid! 
I've caught smallies, channel cat, white bass, sauger, drum, rock bass, carp (am I missing any????) in the LMR here close to home, this includes the EFLMR.
I'm always game for a fishing outing. Car show I'm working this weekend (Calvacade), plans next Sat. 2/4, if we can get our timing together, maybe we can pull some smallies out the following weekend?
To far away to nail down, but let's touch base couple of weeks from now.
Maybe, if it gets good and cold for a couple of weeks, Aberdeen would be place to be. I also have heard of a good spot on OR for White bass, with a couple dozen minnows, could be second stop after Aberdeen.
TTL
Jeff


----------



## itsbrad (Jun 13, 2005)

No problem, Ill PM you next week.

Sorry to get sidetracked from the whole post. I apologize to the original poster. As far as catfish go I usually hit up the LMR in Milford, I fish right after the rapids and usually pull out some nice Flats.


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

You guys from loveland??Thats where i am from and i fish the little miami like its my religion in the spring fall and summer.! had an awesome year for smallies.... but i know exactly where you are talking about in milford i think.. thats a productive spot sometimes.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm near Mariemont, just couple minutes from LMR.
Sounds like you and Brad are almost neighbors.
Got to get this car show under my belt this weekend, wouldn't mind chasin' smallies in Loveland in a few weeks though!
LMJ


----------



## Deeznutz (May 14, 2005)

Jeff, what part of the EFLMR do you fish? I have 8ft. pond prowler from Bass Pro and I have fished from the spillway all the way to 275. I put in once by the jail in Batavia and ended up down on rt. 50 nine hours later. I had to call a friend to pick me up, but there were some great holes that I caught smallies. I have put in behind the new movie theater in Milford secretly, and went for two hours or so and came right back up river back to truck. I have looked at topo of the river and I assume that stretch of the river will take you to roundbottom where the two rivers meet. I have a portable depth finder on da prowla also, so I know some deep spots where the big fish are. The only bad thing is, that you have to walk the boat alot because of shallow water, but it is worth it when your catching fish. When spring comes we will have to hook up and compare fishing spots, I live off Beechmont but I'm moving to Milford in a month. I just got back from Dale Hollow 3 weeks ago and made a trip up to CJ Brown about a month ago. I try to go once a week somewhere, even if I have to travel a little bit.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Deeznuts,
Live on Plainville Rd., smack dab in between Mariemont and Madisonville.
I've fished the stretch between Stonelick creek below Teen Challenge, wife works there (I used to, and have volunteered there for over a dozen years).
Also the area below spillway, down that trail w/parking about 1/4 mile downstream, seine for hellgramites, then drift them in rapids for smallies, good results!
Also like the LMR between Milford and Newtown, hot and cold, but some good fishing in season. I also have sonar on yak, would be interesting to check out some of the holes you've i.d.'d.
I wonder how much the varying water levels change the underwater structure.
Let's get together in a month or two, nine hours on the EFLMR would be heaven!
(or closest thing to it here on earth!)
LMJ


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

a few weeks ago caught some nice blues launching out of aberdeen.
http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f122/greg44a/GregBluecat308oz2.jpg
http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f122/greg44a/ScottBluecat188oz1-22-06.jpg
didnt see anything really interesting about the discharge as far as catfish other than the availability of fresh bait!


----------



## scrawfrd02 (Jul 27, 2005)

I live in hyde park and have been fishing all over the lmr. Hit up avoca twice with no luck, went down by kellog no luck. I feel like my only chance now is meldahl or aberdeen from what ive been searching. Anyone know a dam thats closer or are there dams in lmr. Maybe the cats are there and i just cant get them. Sometimes current seems strong can you still catch cats? should i just 3 oz weight it and throw it out on the bottom or what? muddy water still ok? Someone tell me if i should go to meldahl or aberdeen.


----------

